# Barometro no celular



## rafaa1 (26 Dez 2013 às 00:12)

Pessoal, boa noite!

Sou brasileiro, moro em Timbó, no estado de Santa Catarina. Achei o fórum através de algumas pesquisas (e curiosidades também) a respeito do assunto.

Pois bem, comprei um celular (LG E977) que possui barometro e fiquei muito curioso a respeito do seu funcionamento. Instalei o aplicativo no dia 23 e já comecei a estudar sobre o assunto, porém tenho alguns problemas:

1- Não moro a nivel do mar, segundo o gps minha casa fica a aprox 80m de altitude. As indicações do aparelho marcam em média uns 8~9 hpa a menos comparado a uma estação de um aeroporto no litoral que fica a uns 70km daqui. Nesse caso o que devo fazer? O aplicativo dá a possibilidade de correção. Devo corrigir ao nível de lá?

2- Nesses dias tivemos tempo firme, ontem com mais nuvens que hoje. O que reparei foi que até as 10 horas da manhã subia até 1000.2hpa, caindo para 996.6hpa as 18hrs e voltando a subir a 1001hpa durante a noite.
Hoje, as medições foram praticamente as mesmas, até as 10 horas da manhã obtive 1001hpa e depois caindo até os 996.7hpa as 18hrs (aumentando as nuvens). Por enquanto está subindo novamente marcando agora 1001.1hpa.
O que devo concluir desses dados?

Pelo que andei lendo, se nos próximos dias obtiver uma leitura digamos que 999hpa as 10 da manhã caindo para uns 994hpa no final da tarde e durante a noite subindo para uns 999hpa e mantendo essas medições no dia seguinte o tempo está mudando?

Desculpem pelas dúvidas bestas... Já li bastante e ainda tenho algumas dúvidas.


----------



## Zapiao (26 Dez 2013 às 21:01)

É estranho essas mudanças de pressao, pode ser de andares com ele no bolso e o sensor nao ser termocompensado.


----------



## rafaa1 (26 Dez 2013 às 22:07)

Pelo que andei lendo, aqui no hemisfério sul a leitura do barômetro é um pouco mais complicada... Entre as 10 horas da manhã até as 18 horas da tarde ele tem uma tendência de queda natural, depois vai subindo e estabiliza durante a noite acontecendo o mesmo no dia seguinte. 



> O primeiro passo para usar o barómetro é a anotação diária, na mesma hora, da pressão atmosférica. Caso o seu barómetro indique condições fixas para tempo bom / instável / chuva, não ligue. Estas marcações são válidas apenas para o hemisfério norte. Aqui, o que importa é a variação da pressão de um dia para o outro.


http://pescamar2.paginas.sapo.pt/usando o barometro.htm

Hoje foi mais um dia de sol forte, mais quente que ontem. Seguem os dados anotados:
__________00:00_________10:00_________14:00_________18:00
Dia 24___1001,1hpa_____1000,0hpa______999,0hpa______996,6hpa 
Dia 25___1000,8hpa_____1001,1hpa______998,6hpa______996,7hpa
Dia 26___1002,1hpa_____1002,5hpa______1000,1hpa_____997,4hpa

Seguindo a explicação que encontrei em alguns sites sobre prever o tempo pelo barômetro aqui no sul, para uma chuva a longa distancia tipo uns 2~3 dias, os valores teriam que diminuir hipoteticamente falando 2hpa em comparação ao dia anterior. Então se essa noite eu tiver digamos 998hpa, as 10 da manhã 998hpa, as 14 da tarde 996hpa e as 18 da noite 994hpa posso concluir que o tempo vai mudar lentamente...

É isso?

Hoje fiz um teste no elevador, subindo uns 10m subiu 1hpa. Tá certo isso?


----------



## Zapiao (26 Dez 2013 às 22:13)

Sim, altera com a altitude. A previsao barométrica anda á voltas das 12h de antevisao.


----------



## rafaa1 (26 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

Não entendi... Entendo mal e mal português br huahuahuauha


----------



## Zapiao (26 Dez 2013 às 22:26)

rafaa1 disse:


> Não entendi... Entendo mal e mal português br huahuahuauha



Sem stress cara , o que quis dizer é que os barometros (tenho 2 relogios com barometro e um barometro de ponteiro), descem os valores quando se sobe num elevador e sobem os valores quando se desce num elevador. 
Convem fazeres a mediçao diária sempre no mesmo local para ser 100% fiável.
Os barometros medem a pressao com 12h de antecedencia.


----------



## rafaa1 (26 Dez 2013 às 22:35)

Ah sim, agora entendi. Essas anotações que fiz foram no mesmo lugar.

E quanto a correção de altura, uso a fórmula de 1hpa a cada 10m? Acredito que o barometro do celular esteja calibrado ao nível do mar pois marca uns 8hpa a menos que o indicado em sites de previsões. O problema é que meu serviço exige muitas viagens variando muito a altitude. A altura eu consigo obter através do gps do carro e do gps do celular. Então mesmo estando em outro local posso corrigir a leitura através da altitude obtida, certo?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Dez 2013 às 22:48)

podes compensar, quanto á variação pode ser por viveres perto do equador com 26º s  agora no verão tens o sol no maximo o que provoca fenomenos de grande convecção o que baixa a pressã. épa se alguem souber explicar melhor agradeço


----------



## rafaa1 (27 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

Agora estou começando a entender melhor. Achei uns materiais em inglês muito bons que explicaram minhas dúvidas. Seguindo uma calculadora que achei na internet, cheguei na seguinte tabela de compensação de altitude (bem diferente de 1hpa a cada 10m). Segue a tabelinha que montei pra carregar sempre comigo para anotar os dados corretos tomando como base a altitude pelo gps. Os valores a serem adicionados estão em hpa. 

	                                        5m 0.61      	210m 25.27
						10m 1.22    	220m 26.46
						20m 2.44    	230m 27.64
						30m 3.66    	240m 28.82
						40m 4.87    	250m 30.00
						50m 6.09     	260m 31.18
						60m 7.30    	270m 32.36
						70m 8.51       	280m 33.53
						80m 9.72 	        290m 34.71
						90m 10.93 	        300m 35.88
						100m 12.13 	310m 37.05
						110m 13.33 	320m 38.21
						120m 14.54 	330m 39.38
						130m 15.74 	340m 40.54
						140m 16.93 	350m 41.71
						150m 18.13 	360m 42.87
						160m 19.33	        370m 44.03
						170m 20.52 	380m 45.19
						180m 21.71 	390m 46.34
						190m 22.90 	400m 47.50
						200m 24.09


----------



## rafaa1 (27 Dez 2013 às 00:20)

Ah, esqueci de perguntar uma coisa:

Devo corrigir também pela temperatura?


----------



## camrov8 (27 Dez 2013 às 21:08)

a temperatura não altera a medição do barometro quanto a tua verdadeira altitude olha que o barometro bem calibrado é melhor que o gps que tem um erro deliberado (coisas dos usa). Mas tenho há uma maneira de calibrares sem ires a praia, procura um marco geodesico se for como em portugal estão em todo o lado geralmente em pontos altos e apresentão a altitude agrimensada


----------



## Zapiao (27 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

camrov8 disse:


> a temperatura não altera a medição do barometro quanto a tua verdadeira altitude



Pode alterar se o sensor nao for termocompensado.


----------



## rafaa1 (28 Dez 2013 às 03:38)

Como eu descubro se ele é termocompensado?

Eu vou pra praia daqui a pouco 
Quanto a medir a altitude com o gps, informo que o do celular por incrível que pareça é bem preciso... Dá uma margem de erro de uns 3 metros apenas. Ele consegue triangular com 12 satélites ao mesmo tempo e bate certinho com as altitudes que já testei, tipo:

A altitude da minha cidade é de 68 metros, medidos em frente a prefeitura. Com o gps deu 69. 
A altitude do morro azul é 758 metros, com o gps deu 756 metros.

A altitude medida com o barômetro não interfere com a pressão momentânea? Tipo, com tempo bom digamos que marque 75m, com tempo chuvoso quando a pressão cai, vai marcar a mesma altitude?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2013 às 13:33)

rafaa1 disse:


> Como eu descubro se ele é termocompensado?
> 
> Eu vou pra praia daqui a pouco
> Quanto a medir a altitude com o gps, informo que o do celular por incrível que pareça é bem preciso... Dá uma margem de erro de uns 3 metros apenas. Ele consegue triangular com 12 satélites ao mesmo tempo e bate certinho com as altitudes que já testei, tipo:
> ...



altera porque imagina que calibras num dia de sol com 1020hp e o tempo muda e desce para 1000 o sensor pensa que foste para uma zona mais baixa e se não calibrares os erros vão acomulando. Digo com tanta certesa porque tive um relogio geonaute com altimetro (http://moscavide.olx.pt/relogio-altimetro-bussola-geonaute-mw-500-iid-444177483) e chegava a ter 100mts de diferença com os erros


----------



## Zapiao (28 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

Para saber se é termocompensado basta veres qual a pressao com o celular em cima da mesa, depois metes no bolso das calças junto á perna que está quente por meia hora e vês se marca o mesmo valor - isto SEMPRE no mesmo local. Se mantiver o valor é termocompensado


----------



## lusometeo (28 Dez 2013 às 21:55)

rafaa1 disse:


> Como eu descubro se ele é termocompensado?
> 
> Eu vou pra praia daqui a pouco
> Quanto a medir a altitude com o gps, informo que o do celular por incrível que pareça é bem preciso... Dá uma margem de erro de uns 3 metros apenas. Ele consegue triangular com 12 satélites ao mesmo tempo e bate certinho com as altitudes que já testei, tipo:
> ...



Deve ser Garmin


----------



## rafaa1 (29 Dez 2013 às 20:23)

Fiz o teste hoje do gps a nível do mar, ficava entre 0m e 1m ;p

Joguei por uns 30 minutos hoje no sol, celular tava pelando... Não deixava nem aumentar o brilho hehehe e a pressão manteve a mesma.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Dez 2013 às 23:49)

rafaa1 disse:


> Fiz o teste hoje do gps a nível do mar, ficava entre 0m e 1m ;p
> 
> Joguei por uns 30 minutos hoje no sol, celular tava pelando... Não deixava nem aumentar o brilho hehehe e a pressão manteve a mesma.



Entao é termocompensado


----------

